

Path Settles FTC Charges it Deceived Consumers, Improperly Collected Information - 6thSigma
http://www.ftc.gov/opa/2013/02/path.shtm

======
rikacomet
already reported few minutes ago <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5151230>

